# New to ER coding... where would I find the guidelines?



## ltierney07 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new to coding ER charts and was wondering if anyone could tell me if ER has it's own set of guidelines and rules and where I can find them!

Thanks,

Mary


----------



## elliotp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Er coding*

I have been coding  ER charts for four years now.  The best place to find the guidelines is in the cpt professional edition.  Starting on page 19 under Emergency Deptartment Services.  Be sure to read Other Emergency Services  Critical Care Services.  Depending on the location of your hospital you may or maynot use these codes infrequently.  Many services are bundled into Critical Care and you need to be aware of these services.
   My only other piece of advice would be: if it's not documented it didn't happen.  This is true for any coding, but resist adding to what is documented, even if it "seems" to be something  that the Dr. or nurse would do.  Never assume! 
   I enjoy ER coding!  It is always interesting and I learn something new every day.

Good Luck!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 16, 2011)

For Medicare purposes, refer to section:

*30.6.11 - Emergency Department Visits (Codes 99281 - 99288)*

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf


----------



## Mojo (Aug 16, 2011)

The ACEP offers ED coding information:

http://www.acep.org/content.aspx?id=32170&list=1&fid=2294


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 16, 2011)

I forgot about this link.  

http://ercoder.com/


----------

